# Gravel grid / grass grid driveway DIY



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone got a driveway with these gravel grids underneath ?

Tempted to fit this grid system and lift the current old slabs on the drive , seems an easy DIY project

I have seen some pictures where you can see the grid under the stones and it doesnt look the best i.e black grids with gold stone. Could just be the way it was laid

http://gridforce.co.uk/catalog/view/theme/vitalia/img/driveways/DSCF7360.JPG

Other pictures Ive seen you cant see the grid at all

Any feedback appreciated from anyone who has it

How do you get on with cars / stones moving ?

Many manufacturers about such as -

http://www.matsgrids.co.uk/gravel-grids/12-white-gravel-driveway-grids-5060423910145.html


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

It's not something i have ever seen, my wife thought they were having something built and this was the beginning of the foundations LOL, it kind of says it all for me regarding the visible grids.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I was toying with something similar but decided against in the end. Have seen it used on a commercial basis in car parks but with grass growing through which I thought looked good.

When I re-do my drive I'm going to take up the bock paving and lay a stone border of sorts and have loose chippings. 

Couple of guys I've had out to quote have said if get the basics right in terms of compact base and right size of chippings will need nothing other than occasional rake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Mike, what's stopping you just putting loose clippings over the paved drive which is an option I have considered doing......hate power washing the paved drive worst job on Earth.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Worse thing I've ever seen! If you could totally cover them up then maybe?

We just dug a few inches out into a skip then got some weed fabric then 5 tones of stone.

Never had a problem since


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I think they'd be quite handy if you were going to regularly park on it, would help stop the stones rutting or spreading too much. I'd want the gravel to cover them though, and think the light colour version would look better with normal gravel.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've used them for a shed base as they are great for ease of use.

Turf dug out, levelled with building sand, suppressant down, grids laid on top, filled with pea gravel. Job done. Solid and an easy job to complete.

Pea gravel without these grids will always look uneven, the grids provide a solid even construction that, imo, look better than pea gravel on it's own.


----------

